# Can we use a rental?



## that1Uberguy (Feb 2, 2017)

I wrecked my daily driver and my insurance company gave me a rental for a week or two. Can I use this car to uber in?


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

It's my understanding only Leased vehicles which qualify can be used for Ube. So no on rentals.


----------



## that1Uberguy (Feb 2, 2017)

I think you're right. Just got off the phone with driver support. I can get one for a week through vehicle solutions but it'll cost me. I guess I'm taking the week off.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

Hope ya dont have to cough up those outrageous uber/lyft deductibles and it all works out for ya.


----------



## that1Uberguy (Feb 2, 2017)

Elmo Burrito said:


> Hope ya dont have to cough up those outrageous uber/lyft deductibles and it all works out for ya.


I was offline when my accident happened and the other guy was as cool as can be. My car was out of the shop before the weekend and it all worked out well. Thanks


----------

